# Which Vacuum Sealer?



## cpsmusic (27/2/16)

Hi,

Last year my single Goldings plant produced a huge number of flowers. Unfortunately I couldn't use all of them so this year I'm thinking of getting a vacuum sealer for preserving those I can't use immediately. I was thinking of something like this:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151030904693?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Would this do the job?

Any advice or comments about this are welcome.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/2/16)

Looks the goods mate. I have a Eurolab which has identical features and a very similar shape. It's been perfect for ages but the heat sealing strip is kinked in two parts which burns through the bag rather than sealing. I've struggled to get a replacement part, so am looking for a new vacuum sealer. For this price I'm 99% I'm going to purchase this one at the price. Be interested to hear if anyone with Luvelo experience can comment on the build quality and longevity?


----------



## Mr B (27/2/16)

I've got a Luvelo one, think it was about the same price but it has option of doing a turbo seal or normal seal.

Havent goven it a huge amount of use but it certainly does the job and no complaints.

So awesome for vac sealing stuff for the esky when away camping. Nothing gets wet, Even do the cheeses, wrapped up bags of ham etc.

In summary - Luvello seem to be decent for ther money, but have a better look for alternate models and pricing and you might get a little more functionality


----------



## mofox1 (27/2/16)

Luvelo, eBay... Cheap and still works a year or so later... If I was using it regularly I'd buy better, but this will do for now.


----------



## SBOB (27/2/16)

another vote for the Luvelo

I have the older 'turbo' version, which gives you a bit more control over wet/dry and normal/turbo vacuum modes
this is the newer one - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-Sealer-FoodSaver-Sous-Vide-Cooking-Vacuum-Bags-Luvelo-Sealer-Luvele-Turbo-/161467790225


Also grabbed a bunch of vacuum sealer bags recently from here, and I rate them better than the luvelo/aldi ones.
Seem like better material, good price and its one side smooth one side all 'channelled' making it handy for writing on also
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291238544183


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/2/16)

SBOB said:


> another vote for the Luvelo
> 
> I have the older 'turbo' version, which gives you a bit more control over wet/dry and normal/turbo vacuum modes
> this is the newer one - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-Sealer-FoodSaver-Sous-Vide-Cooking-Vacuum-Bags-Luvelo-Sealer-Luvele-Turbo-/161467790225
> ...



I like the features of the turbo version! Has anyone used the wet mode for something like a fresh cut steak, where there is a bit of blood? I was previously putting some folded paper towel between the steak and the seal so it wouldn't suck blood into the vacuum chamber (learned the hard way first time without it). Then seal between steak and paper towel and chop off the paper towel section... bit of stuffing around so a proper wet mode sounds great, but keen to know how it works?

For $90ish though, is there something in the say $100-150 range that is of far higher quality? I don't mind forking out a bit more for something that won't die after a year or two, sick of things malfunctioning!!


----------



## Mr B (27/2/16)

I would say that you could pay more, but the next step up in quality is a pretty major jump, as far as I can remember from my research.


----------



## SBOB (27/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I like the features of the turbo version! Has anyone used the wet mode for something like a fresh cut steak, where there is a bit of blood? I was previously putting some folded paper towel between the steak and the seal so it wouldn't suck blood into the vacuum chamber (learned the hard way first time without it). Then seal between steak and paper towel and chop off the paper towel section... bit of stuffing around so a proper wet mode sounds great, but keen to know how it works?


thats one of the reasons i use it and it seems to work as expected...
Often use it for fresh meat so that it doesnt get so compacted in the bag for freezing also as it appears to just be a lower vacuum pressure

Alternatively, 
The turbo setting is good for tightly vacuuming hops for instance


----------



## scooterism (28/2/16)

Would not this one with 175W of pure power be the better option?


----------



## SBOB (28/2/16)

scooterism said:


> Would not this one with 175W of pure power be the better option?


I looked at that one but the lack of different preset options (wet/dry and normal/turbo) in ecxhage for a pulse button didn't seem like an improvement, and the extra 'power' seemed overkill for normal home use...


----------



## TSMill (28/2/16)

Another with a luvelo and no issues.

For steak, best to put them in the freezer for a short while prior to sealing to prevent juices running.


----------



## Goose (28/2/16)

I got me one of these, seals hops so tight you can't bend the bag. Go to 4.00 minute mark if you don't want to see the blurb.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIl7U9xbM1M


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/2/16)

^^ That's actually the exact same as my Eurolab machine. The vacuum is great, strong as. Problem was merely with the heating strip being slightly bent/damaged during assembly, so overtime this overheating has increased the resistance in these spots, melting the bag through instead of just so it seals.


----------



## AHB_Admin (28/2/16)

Not sure if they sell them there but do not buy Weston brand sealers, I can attest they are absolute garbage and they dance around fixing them when they break and they will break.


----------



## Goose (28/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> ^^ That's actually the exact same as my Eurolab machine. The vacuum is great, strong as. Problem was merely with the heating strip being slightly bent/damaged during assembly, so overtime this overheating has increased the resistance in these spots, melting the bag through instead of just so it seals.


yep. probably rebranded many times.

I just saw it on ebay for 46 bux + 16 bux postage from PRC. Caveat emptor, but mine was ok.


----------



## scooterism (28/2/16)

Goose said:


> I got me one of these, seals hops so tight you can't bend the bag. Go to 4.00 minute mark if you don't want to see the blurb.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIl7U9xbM1M



Holy crap!, look out rice custards!


----------



## Danwood (28/2/16)

My Luvelo is coming up to 3 yrs old, never had a poblem with it. 

The different levels of suction are useful as I seal up store bought and homemade bacon, coffee beans and various whole lamb cuts as well as hops and spec. grain.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/2/16)

TSMill said:


> Another with a luvelo and no issues.
> 
> For steak, best to put them in the freezer for a short while prior to sealing to prevent juices running.





Danwood said:


> My Luvelo is coming up to 3 yrs old, never had a poblem with it.
> 
> The different levels of suction are useful as I seal up store bought and homemade bacon, coffee beans and various whole lamb cuts as well as hops and spec. grain.


Interested which actual Luvele/Luvelo models you guys have? The "Turbo" one appears to have the most features and is not the most expensive one either.


----------



## DU99 (28/2/16)

i tend to find it's the machine not an issue but the quality of the bag's or rolls :icon_offtopic:


----------



## scooterism (28/2/16)

I could be in if some kind of a bulk buy comes along..


----------



## Danwood (28/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Interested which actual Luvele/Luvelo models you guys have? The "Turbo" one appears to have the most features and is not the most expensive one either.





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Interested which actual Luvele/Luvelo models you guys have? The "Turbo" one appears to have the most features and is not the most expensive one either.


They've updated the cosmetic design, but mine still has the same features as the current model.

I'd recommend it.

Ed-Forgot the pic... I'll put it up again later


----------



## Danwood (28/2/16)

Double quote...WTF ?


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/2/16)

I have a Luvelo one as well that I got about 3ish years ago, have had no problems with it. Its options are wet/dry and normal/turbo, but I only use it for hops anyway. Still on the original bag rolls that came with it!


----------



## SBOB (28/2/16)

TSMill said:


> Another with a luvelo and no issues.
> 
> For steak, best to put them in the freezer for a short while prior to sealing to prevent juices running.


or buy better aged steaks so they dont have heaps of 'juices' pouring out of them


----------



## DU99 (28/2/16)

:icon_offtopic: this one might be my next purchase


----------



## scooterism (28/2/16)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: this one might be my next purchase



Why come?


----------



## barls (28/2/16)

for those that are after bags



> *The Packaging Centre is pleased to offer 15% off all products until 6 March - s**imply enter discount code TPC15OFF **at checkout. *
> 
> Visit www.thepackagingcentre.com.au and check out our expanded product range, including new foodsaver roll packs and coffee bags and kraft paper stand-up pouches.
> 
> With free shipping and discounts on large orders, take advantage of an additional 15% off when you place an order before 6 March 2016.


----------



## SBOB (28/2/16)

barls said:


> for those that are after bags


they don't seem that 'cheap' compared to similar ones on ebay


----------



## barls (28/2/16)

depends on what thickness you want. i use their non channel bags and they are a decent thickness.


----------



## SBOB (28/2/16)

barls said:


> depends on what thickness you want. i use their non channel bags and they are a decent thickness.


True. I'm comparing their channelled bags (one side smooth, one side not).. I just bought the equivalents off ebay for a fair bit less per/m than their pricing shows,and seem to be similar specs, but perhaps their other bags are different value.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/2/16)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: this one might be my next purchase


only 90 days manufacturer warranty, wtf?


----------



## Crakkers (28/2/16)

SBOB said:


> I looked at that one but the lack of different preset options (wet/dry and normal/turbo) in ecxhage for a pulse button didn't seem like an improvement, and the extra 'power' seemed overkill for normal home use...


That's the one I've had for nearly 2 years now.
The pulse button is a great feature. You can just hold it down until you've got the amount of vacuum you want, then press the seal button.
I use that far more often than the automatic vacuum/seal feature.


----------



## scooterism (5/3/16)

On special;

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161467790225


----------



## scooterism (5/3/16)

While I'm here, has anyone had experience with the Dometic vacuum sealer?


----------



## scooterism (7/3/16)




----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/3/16)

Not me. But I can't see why it would be any better than a Luvele. It's got less features too with only the single button vacuum/auto seal.

I've asked Luvele about a bulk buy, hopefully hear from them tomorrow. Don't get excited just yet, think their currently pricing is about as good as it gets...


----------



## scooterism (7/3/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Not me. But I can't see why it would be any better than a Luvele. It's got less features too with only the single button vacuum/auto seal.
> 
> I've asked Luvele about a bulk buy, hopefully hear from them tomorrow. Don't get excited just yet, think their currently pricing is about as good as it gets...



I'm only curious about the Dometic one as my work deals with the company that is selling them and I may be able to get a 'special' price..

But if a bulk buy does come about then I could be in..


*edit-da spellings


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/3/16)

Bulk buy is a no go. The ebay prices are as good as they get. I'm of to but a turbo unit now as the price is very good. Might get a high quality bag roll from one of the links suggested in either this thread or the other long vacuum sealer thread. Link here http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281400347009&alt=web anyone able to vouch for these rolls as being superior quality? Ive got tonnes of bags from my eurolab (deals direct), but figure if buying a new sealer might be best to try higher quality bags also.


----------



## scooterism (8/3/16)

All right!

I have ordered this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161467790225

And this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291238544183?rmvSB=true

Hopefully all will arrive in time cos my hops are just about right for the picking!


----------



## SBOB (8/3/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Bulk buy is a no go. The ebay prices are as good as they get. I'm of to but a turbo unit now as the price is very good. Might get a high quality bag roll from one of the links suggested in either this thread or the other long vacuum sealer thread. Link here http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281400347009&alt=web anyone able to vouch for these rolls as being superior quality? Ive got tonnes of bags from my eurolab (deals direct), but figure if buying a new sealer might be best to try higher quality bags also.


I got those recently and they seem good quality and work as expected, and I much prefer them to the grooved both sides bag that the luvele came with.. seemed to work better and also easier to label


----------



## Mr B (8/3/16)

Apparently Pack & Seal (if I remember correctly) has bags that are the schiz.

Peops from my work in Sydney periodically order about 5000 bags (they come in big lots, that might not be exact) and divvy them up.

Havent done it myself, but was talking to one of the lads down there some time ago.

The company sells heavy duty/commercial etc sealers.


----------



## shoff71 (8/3/16)

Has anyone had any experience (good, bad or ugly) with the Primus Vacuum Sealer like this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Primus-12V-240V-Vacuum-Sealing-Sealer-Cryovac-Machine-Food-Storage-Caravan-/191800846902?hash=item2ca838aa36:g:XLQAAOSwWTRWtpBX ?


----------



## Cervantes (8/3/16)

I've had two or three cheap ones from ebay over the years, mostly for vacuum packing fish fillets before I got into brewing, but I find the cheap ones take in water and die after a while.

I now have a Sunbeam channel type vacuum sealer that in my opinion beats the cheap ebay ones hands down. They're not cheap, but I find that you tend to get the quality that you pay for.


----------



## DU99 (8/3/16)

Noticed in the Supercheap catalogue they have units


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (8/3/16)

The Sunbeam model works great...but can overheat if you are going hard like I have. Slow the pace if you are doing a lot of bagging and it'll do the job.

Build a stage the same height as where the bag roll comes out of the machine so the bag sits on top when vacuum sealing. Use something flat with some weight above the bag when vacuum sealing (I'm using a piece of cardboard with a box of screws on top of it) and you'll make a flat pancake of your dried hops. So much easier to pack in the freezer that way.


----------



## Yob (9/3/16)

shoff71 said:


> Has anyone had any experience (good, bad or ugly) with the Primus Vacuum Sealer like this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Primus-12V-240V-Vacuum-Sealing-Sealer-Cryovac-Machine-Food-Storage-Caravan-/191800846902?hash=item2ca838aa36:g:XLQAAOSwWTRWtpBX ?


These look almost identical to another unit that Luvelo sell for much cheaper IIRC, they have an inbuilt roll holder and cutter which is very handy, much better than cutting with scissors.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/3/16)

Those bag roll holders/cutters are literally the only difference between the Luvele Supreme and Turbo versions. For $50 difference at the moment given the special on the Turbo, didn't seem worth it. Scissors will do


----------



## crowmanz (9/3/16)

DU99 said:


> Noticed in the Supercheap catalogue they have units


keep an eye out, I'm pretty sure they were down to a touch under $65 in the last month


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/3/16)

Got mine today, gonna start vac sealing everything!!!!!!


----------



## VP Brewing (12/3/16)

You should vac seal your old one!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/3/16)

Wouldn't even give it the dignity... pos. LOL


----------



## Seaquebrew (12/3/16)

Vacuum seal SWMBO's or kids phone, then call them 

That one never gets old

Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/3/16)

Well had the perfect excuse to vac seal this morning as two of my hop bags had lost vacuum from the old shitty seal strip on my last sealer. Turbo mode is awesome, packs em so hard and tight (TWSS). Thumbs up from me! Also those commercial bag rolls linked above are HEAPS thicker than the stuff you get with the sealers. Won't bother using anything else now I have felt the difference.


----------



## SBOB (12/3/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Also those commercial bag rolls linked above are HEAPS thicker than the stuff you get with the sealers. Won't bother using anything else now I have felt the difference.


yep. when I bought them not long ago and vac sealed up a 1/2 lamb i thought they did a better job of vacuuming due to the bag structure and being able to write on them was a bonus..plus they felt like better material than the aldi or other similar vac bags

I now have something like 100m of them due to some ordering/shipping mixups


----------



## jonnir (14/3/16)

If someone could help sway me.

I'm looking at the Luvele units. I'm tossing up between the "turbo" and the "supreme" models. Is the inbuilt cutter/storage worth the extra $50?

Sounds like a lot of savings BUT being able to store and not fiddle around cutting the bags also sounds good. Is that the only real difference? Anyone had any experience with having a storage/cutter and not having it. A must have?

HELP ME?!?!?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/3/16)

If you can use scissors, you don't need the bag cutter. If it was $10-15 more I would have got it, but IMO it's not worth it for $50. The turbo works great and while my bag ends are not geometrically square, it does the job.


----------



## Mardoo (14/3/16)

You don't need the bag cutter. HOWEVER, having used both mine without the cutter and Yob's with, I'd have to say it's pretty effin' handy and the next sealer I buy will have one.


----------



## Matplat (14/3/16)

I bought mine from kogan... it has inhaled it's fair share of DME i'm sure but still truckin....


----------



## scooterism (14/3/16)

I bought the Turbo one and I'm happy as..


----------



## jonnir (16/3/16)

Ended up pulling the trigger on the supreme.

It came with 30m of bag. $80 + $20 for extra bags it works out only $20 more for the cutter/storage.

Can't wait


----------



## Glomp (16/3/16)

K-Mart has a vacuum sealer for $59 in their easter catalogue. It isn't branded though.


----------



## claypot (3/9/16)

I've been chasing one for a while too,
Generally I'm just happy to get what ever other people have had a good run out of for a reasonable price.
I've just noticed these 2 seem to be identical apart from the stainless finish. 

https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/kogan-food-vacuum-sealer/ Kogan - $58 Delivered, only 10 bags included.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Luvele-Deluxe-Vacuum-Food-Sealer-Saver-Stainless-Steel-175W-Power-Luvelo-/160780446590?hash=item256f42eb7e Luvele - $129 Delivered 24 Mt's of bag roll included.

Bags per Mt seem to be roughly around $1. 
The Kogan one looks like good buying If you only need the basics.


----------



## Pidgeot (11/10/16)

I am using a vauum sealer of a brand called Maxkon, bought it years ago from crazysales: http://www.crazysales.com.au/vacuum-sealer/ Is anyone familiar with it?
The model is kind of like the one Soft71 mentioned, inbuilt roll holder, and with 2 rolls of sealer bags as freebie when I bought it. It works well and I use it to preserve hops and leftovers. And I want to say sealing hops is one of those aspects that keep hops in optimal condition. Temperature should be considered too. The lack of oxygen and low temperature can effectively slow down oxidation. And don't skimp on sealer bags, because you don't want extra oxygen penetrate the bag and spoil the lovely hops, right?


----------



## Truman42 (3/2/18)

Hi Gents, My trusty Luvelo vac sealer has done me well for the past 4 years or so but has finally shit itself. Just wondering what the latest and greatest vac sealers are these days? 

Are these Luvelo units on ebay still okay?
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vacuum-...-Sealer-Luvele-Turbo-/161467790225?rmvSB=true


----------



## DU99 (4/2/18)

you could get one of these units store at mentone
*Sunbeam - FoodSaver factory second $39*


----------

